# Comments made in the year 1955!



## nwdave (Dec 24, 2010)

*Comments made in the year *
*1955!*
*(That's **55**  years ago!)*  
*'I'll tell you one thing, if things keep going the way 
they are, it's going to be impossible*  
*To buy a week's groceries for $20.00.*

*'Have you seen the new cars coming out next year?
It won't be long before $2,000.00 will only buy a 
used one.*

*'If cigarettes keep going up in price, *
*I'm going to quit.
A quarter a pack is ridiculous.

'Did you hear the post office is thinking about 
charging a dime just to mail a letter**?**  *

*'If they raise the minimum wage to $1.00, *
*Nobody will be able to hire outside help at the store.**  ' *

*'When I first started driving, *
*Who would have thought gas would someday cost 29 cents a gallon.. *
*Guess we'd be better off leaving the car in the garage.*

*'I'm afraid to send my kids to the movies any more..
Ever since they let Clark Gable get by with saying 
DAMN in GONE WITH THE WIND, *  
*It seems every new movie has either HELL or DAMN in it.*

*'I read the other day where some scientist thinks 
it's possible to put a man on the moon by the 
end of the century. *
*They even have some fellows they call astronauts 
preparing for it down in   Texas   .*

*'Did you see where some baseball player just signed a 
contract for $75,000 a year just to play ball? *
*It wouldn't surprise me if someday they'll be 
making more than the President.*

*'I never thought I'd see the day all our kitchen 
appliances would be electric. *  
*They are even making electric typewriters now.*

*'It's too bad things are so tough nowadays.. *
*I see where a few married women are having to work 
to make ends meet.*

*'It won't be long before young couples are going to 
have to hire someone *
*To watch their kids so they can both work.*

*'I'm afraid the Volkswagen car is going to open the 
door to a whole lot of foreign business.

'Thank goodness I won't live to see the day when the 
Government takes half our income in taxes. *
*I sometimes wonder if we are electing the best 
people to congress.*

*'The drive-in restaurant is convenient in nice weather, *
*But I seriously doubt they will ever catch on.*

*'There is no sense going to Lincoln 
or**  **Omaha anymore for a weekend, *
*It costs nearly $15.00 a night to stay in a hotel.

'No one can afford to be sick anymore, *
*At $35.00 a day in the hospital it's too rich for 
my blood.'

'If they think I'll pay 50 cents for a hair cut, forget it.'*


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I am a little younger, But what is an i-pod and a Blackberry?


----------



## possum-pie (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm "only" 46 but I had to explain to a woman I work with what a party line was.  we listened for "our ring" and sometimes picked up the phone to listen in on the other peoples conversations!!


----------



## tom37 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll be 42 in july so I am just a little ahead of the game but in 87 a guy I worked with said the cigarette thing where if they hit 1.00 a pack he was done. I think he just quit a year or so ago.

And 501 Levi's were 10 bucks a pair on sale, I only had a couple pairs at a time and let me tell ya, I made sure they were worn out.

Just looked at the Levi site and there going from 35 to 60 bucks a pair. Needles to say I don't buy 501's any more. 6.99 at walmart and then I can spend the rest on meat and supplies.


----------



## mudduck (Dec 25, 2010)

the gas thing in about 1968 or 1969 sears open a new store with gas in tupelo ms and had a gas war

gas got down to around 20 cents a gal it was selling for 50 or 60 cents a gal then now it is 299.9


----------

